# Bambino Plus endlessly pumps out water when trying to pull a shot



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi, I'm having problems with my Sage Bambino Plus whereby if you press either the 1 shot or 2 shot buttons, it doesn't stop until you manually press the button again, so you kind of have to guess how long it should be running for a single/double shot.

Has anyone else experienced this problem before and if so, were you able to fix it? Thanks


----------



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

Mine was pulling longer shots (70ml+ ). I was advised to reset the volumes to standard which gave me a smaller output than I wanted to is re-programmed the double shot to 60ml. It sounds like that may not be your issue but a reset might help.

According to the UK manual...

1. Turn machine off (1 Cup & Steam simultaneous for 5 secs)

2. Press and hold 1 Cup and 2 Cup buttons for 5 secs. (Buttons illuminate)

3. Press 1 Cup or 2 Cup and the light will flash 3 times.

4. Machine returns to ready mode.


----------

